# Wilson's " squirrel " art deco bottle Toronto Ont



## RCO (Apr 19, 2018)

had been meaning to post this bottle as I had recently acquired it , had first learned of it a couple years ago when I saw one for sale online locally but sale fell thru and I forgot about it . the same seller relisted the bottle for sale this spring and we finally meet and agreed on a price 


don't know a lot about it , believe its listed in the Toronto bottle book as rare . personally haven't seen any others for sale online or anywhere . but Wilson's was a major bottler in Toronto , mostly did ginger ale , personally doubt this bottle was for ginger ale but rather one of there other products like an orange drink or tonic water even ?  and likely used for short period in the 30's 


embossed on the bottle "Wilson's " Chas Wilson limited , bottle not sold deposit charged to ensure return  , contents 6 oz , design regd 1929 and a dominion triangle 

4 squirrels are embossed on the bottle , common animal here , is red , black , grey and flying squirrels that live in our immediate area , although Wilson's seemed to be only bottled to use them as part of design


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 19, 2018)

nice find


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2018)

Cool!  I've never seen that one either, I see Wilson's bottles quite a lot but never that one.


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool!  I've never seen that one either, I see Wilson's bottles quite a lot but never that one.



its an unusual Wilson's bottle for sure  , there is older one's with squirrel's embossed on them but there much older and mostly aqua/blue in colour like from before the 20's or earlier 

some collectors I talked to in years past did not believe there even has a Wilson's art deco from this period , when I mentioned to them I had seen one for sale 


might try and get a picture of it full as I still have some pop  for that purpose


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2018)

some attempts at "orange " may try again when its nicer out , more sun expected this weekend


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 19, 2018)

Always liked those bottles, I only have cans in my collection from that brand.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 19, 2018)

Those are cool! I like the squirrels!   Wow! still a lot of snow where you are. It is still chilly here in lower Mi.


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> Those are cool! I like the squirrels!   Wow! still a lot of snow where you are. It is still chilly here in lower Mi.



its weird last week at this time there was a big patch of grass visible in the back but it snowed this weekend and covered it back up again , but sounds like it will melt this weekend 

I haven't been able to do much exploring and zero digging so far this april , been a write off


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Always liked those bottles, I only have cans in my collection from that brand.



have found and seen a lot of Wilson's bottles over the years but never anything like this one before , the common ones to find here are the green ginger ale bottles , it was one of Toronto's largest and most successful bottlers for a number of years  

seen Wilson cans before but not sure if I've found one , at least not in good enough condition to keep


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2018)

Yikes, that snow looks nasty.  It's almost all gone here, at least in the city.  It was still snowing today though, hopefully that's the last until next winter.


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 19, 2018)

Great bottle. How come you guys have all the neat bottles up north?


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> Great bottle. How come you guys have all the neat bottles up north?



there aren't actually that many unique art deco bottles from Canada , mostly in that era they used generic designs , same bottle just different city / bottlers names on them , this Wilson's bottle would be an exception to the norm 

some of the art deco's from Canada are also really hard to find , most of the harder to find ones I have in my collection I've only seen for sale once or twice , aren't common to come across


----------



## RCO (Apr 19, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yikes, that snow looks nasty.  It's almost all gone here, at least in the city.  It was still snowing today though, hopefully that's the last until next winter.



the first pictures of the bottle were actually taken in February , the orange ones were taken today , although the back yard area is still entirely covered in snow even though its april , I can't recall a year when there has been that much this late 

its weird there were actually several thaws in march and early april when it looked like winter was over and a lot of snow melted, then it suddenly reappear , but sounds like it warm up this weekend and mostly melt soon 

the animals are also going nuts , we had several black squirrels at our bird feeder , acting like its winter , trying to get ever seed they could , also a red fox walked across the front yard and is some white tailed deer in the back yard there too which eat tree buds and like carrots it we put some out


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2018)

some new orange pictures , diluted the orange as it was too dark and more sun out today


----------

